# Messy bottoms



## Robyn (May 25, 2021)

3 out of my 4 chooks have messy bottoms at the moment. We were advised when we got them to put cidar vinegar in their water regularly which we do but Im not too sure how often this should be. Any


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The stress of moving can cause it. Being chilled can cause it. I just read a study that showed ACV was helpful in preventing an overload of coccidia.


----------

